# Triple boot on seperate HDD: Windows 7, Ubuntu 10.10, PC-BSD 8.1



## jorn-191 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi I'm new to BSD and I'm struggling to boot my PC-BSD OS via GRUB2, so please can anybody help me? I've already tried a tons off different things but it just won't work.

This is how linux interpretate my 2 HDD's:

1st HDD is SAMSUNG 500GB SATA
2nd HDD is SEAGATE 250GB SATA


```
Schijf /dev/sde: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
255 koppen, 63 sectoren/spoor, 60801 cilinders
Eenheid = cilinders van 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Sectorgrootte (logischl/fysiek): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
in-/uitvoergrootte (minimaal/optimaal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Schijf-ID: 0x000d34e0

 Apparaat Opstart   Begin       Einde     Blokken   ID  Systeem
/dev/sde1   *           1          13      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS
Partitie 1 eindigt niet op een cilindergrens.
/dev/sde2              13       45767   367513600    7  HPFS/NTFS
Partitie 2 eindigt niet op een cilindergrens.
/dev/sde3           45767       60802   120767489    5  uitgebreid
Partitie 3 eindigt niet op een cilindergrens.
/dev/sde5           45767       47347    12694528   82  Linux wisselgeheugen
/dev/sde6           47347       60802   108071936   83  Linux

Waarschuwing: GPT (GUID-partitietabel) gevonden op '/dev/sdf'!
Het programma 'fdisk' ondersteunt GPT niet.  Gebruik GNU 'parted'.


Schijf /dev/sdf: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes
256 koppen, 63 sectoren/spoor, 30282 cilinders
Eenheid = cilinders van 16128 * 512 = 8257536 bytes
Sectorgrootte (logischl/fysiek): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
in-/uitvoergrootte (minimaal/optimaal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Schijf-ID: 0x00000000

 Apparaat Opstart   Begin       Einde     Blokken   ID  Systeem
/dev/sdf1   *           1       30283   244198583+  ee  GPT
```
First off all I've installed Windows 7 on my 500GB HDD after that I've installed Ubuntu 10.10
Then at last I've installed PC-BSD on my second HDD 250GB, and in my installation menu I choosed to use the entirely HDD and automatic partition because I was assuming this was the best to make no mistakes. Also I didn't installed the bootloader off PC-BSD.

I already managed to put PC-BSD to GRUB2 but I always get the 
	
	



```
error: there is no such partition.
```

This is what I did:
1: I've putted a new menuentry to 
	
	



```
gksudo gedit /etc/grub.d/40_custom
```


```
#!/bin/sh
exec tail -n +3 $0

menuentry "PC-BSD 8.2 Hubble" {
set root=(hd1,2,a)
chainloader +1
}
```

After that I did 
	
	



```
sudo update-grub
```
 but it doesn't show the PC-BSD partition in the terminal only in the GRUB2 menu but when I choose the PC-BSD OS it gives my the error.

I hope anybody could help me with this problem.
Excuse me for my bad spellings.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 17, 2010)

Don't post in languages other than English, please. Only a handful of people on here might understand that output. And read your signup email about how to post on these forums.

Rules And Guidelines of the FreeBSD Forums - required reading
Posting and Editing in the FreeBSD Forums I: proper formatting
Posting and Editing in the FreeBSD Forums II: spelling, grammar, punctuation, etc.
Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense


----------



## Yampress (Nov 17, 2010)

I have 3 systems in multibooton on 1 hdd.: windows7 freebsd8.1 and debian linux 


grub1 and multiboot

```
title        Debian GNU/Linux, kernel 2.6.26-2-686
root        (hd0,4)
kernel        /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.26-2-686 root=/dev/sda5 vga=792 ro
initrd        /boot/initrd.img-2.6.26-2-686

title        Debian GNU/Linux, kernel 2.6.26-2-686 (single-user mode)
root        (hd0,4)
kernel        /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.26-2-686 root=/dev/sda5 ro single
initrd        /boot/initrd.img-2.6.26-2-686

title        FreeBSD 8 Production Release
root        (hd0,3,a)
kernel        /boot/loader


title    Windows 7
root    (hd0,0)
makeactive
savedefault
chainloader    +1
```

partitions on my hdd

```
solaris:/home/yampress# fdisk -l /dev/sda

Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500106780160 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x02e9b737

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sda1   *           1          13      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sda2              13       15298   122777600    7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sda3           15299       46178   248043600    5  Extended
/dev/sda4           46179       60802   117460287   a5  FreeBSD
/dev/sda5           15299       18337    24410736   83  Linux
/dev/sda6           18338       18580     1951866   82  Linux swap / Solaris
/dev/sda7           18581       42895   195310206   83  Linux
/dev/sda8           42896       46178    26370666   83  Linux
solaris:/home/yampress#
```

partitions freebsd (on freebsd slice)

```
8 partitions:
#       start       end      size     fstype   [fsize bsize   cpg]
  a:   735962*   740123*     4161*    4.2BSD        0     0     0
  b:   740123*   744284*     4161*      swap                     
  c:   735962*   969018    233056*    unused        0     0       
  d:   744284*   750526*     6241*    4.2BSD        0     0     0
  e:   750526*   756767*     6241*    4.2BSD        0     0     0
  f:   756767*   933611*   176843*    4.2BSD        0     0     0
  g:   933611*   969018     35407*    4.2BSD        0     0     0
BSD disklabel command (m for help):
```

If you have two drives. On the first install Windows and Linux. On the second freebsd/pcbsd
Set boot with grub on the first drive


----------



## ahavatar (Nov 17, 2010)

On your Ubuntu, /dev/sdf1 is the partition for PC-BSD, right?

Try below one instead:


```
#!/bin/sh
exec tail -n +3 $0

menuentry "PC-BSD 8.2 Hubble" {
set root=(hd5,1)
chainloader +1
}
```


----------



## Yampress (Nov 18, 2010)

try


```
menuentry "PC-BSD 8.2 Hubble" {
set root=(hd1,1,a)
chainloader +1
}
```


----------

